# What do you keep your knitting tools in?



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Kids pencil boxes work for me. The plastic ones that snap shut. Cheap too.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a small clear plastic makeup bag, and I also have a clear plastic pencil holder with holes in the side to put in a ring binder. I think I got that at Dollar Tree.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Self seal plastic bags. The stitch markers are in an old pastille tin, so that when I pick up a project bag I can shake it and hear them rattle. Otherwise I would lose track of them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a wooden trunk beside my chair. Plus I have a small table with a container full of DPNS and my scissors.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a zipper pencil case with a clear window on one side. It also has 3 holes that fit into a 3-ring binder.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I have both a snap shut container for smaller things like markers, rubber tips for the needle ends, etc. And also a zip loc bag for larger things like the crochet hook for repairs, scissors, cable needles, stitch holders. Both are clear so that I can find things easily. I keep these in my current working project.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

jlschulke said:


> I have a small clear plastic makeup bag, and I also have a clear plastic pencil holder with holes in the side to put in a ring binder. I think I got that at Dollar Tree.


 :sm24:


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

I use a pencil box that snaps shut. They also make one that is lije tray that slides out use that for double pointed needles. I have also used empty baby wipe containers.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I found a wonderful 5 drawer chest at a discount store. I had to assemble it (with help from my son]. IT is quite small and solid wood. I put an organizer in the top drawer for all the little things. 2nd drawer for dpns. 3rd for Addis and convertibles. And so on.
I love it


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I found a wonderful 5 drawer chest at a discount store. I had to assemble it (with help from my son]. IT is quite small and solid wood. I put an organizer in the top drawer for all the little things. 2nd drawer for dpns. 3rd for Addis and convertibles. And so on.
I love it


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I use a fishing lure box. It is translucent plastic and has opening lids on both sides. I have Chiagoo interchangeable red steel cables that straighten out immediately, so I coil the detached cables loosely and put a rubber band around them and store them in the bigger sections on one side. Stitch markers, darning needles, bobby pins (for holding seams together while sewing) go on the other side. I think it cost about $5 at Wal-Mart. I have a larger fishing gear box I use for dpns that has long slots. That was probably about $7. Look in the sporting goods section and you will find a good variety of cases.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I use a pink tool box.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a footstool that has a flip top lid so it can be used to store things. I use plastic containers with flip top lids from the Dollar store to keep all the tools in so everything is right at my feet and also room to put my project in at the end of the day or whenever for safe keeping from the pets.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Most of my knitting tools are contained in the case that came with my ChiaoGoo interchangeable needles... all needle tips 2, 2.5, 3 4 etc. up to 15 (US sizes) along with HiyaHiya 4" tips sizes 2 through 8 (again US sizes). Cables for HiyaHIya full set of Large cables for ChiaoGoo as well as several Small 40" cables and a couple of shorter cables for the small set. In the outside pocket I have a small pill bottle with stitch markers, T pins, and Tapestry needle for weaving in ends. There is also a pair of folding scissors, screw on ends for both HiyaHiya and ChaioGoo cable ends, retracting tape measure... and a couple of other small odds and ends. That is my "always handy" knitting case. The second case that I take when we are 'on the road' ... was my late husband's hearing aid case ... way bigger than I would have thought anyone needed for hearing aids... it is about 2.5 inches thick and almost the size of a very small notebook, or diary and has a zipper that goes around three sides. That case has almost all my fixed circular needles, crochet hooks, more stitch markers, more tapestry needles and the few ChaioGoo mini needle tips (sizes 0, 1 & 1.5 since I never plan on using anything smaller than a 0... along with 2 40" cables and their itsy bitsy Tpins. There may be a couple other items in there... but that about sizes it all up... Oh yes, I keep a pair of "kiddy" scissors hooked to my knitting tote that carries the WIP.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I stumbled across the most wonderful teak table about 30 years ago. It is about the size of an end table and resides beside my arm chair. It has a drawer across the top with 10 small compartments and one larger one. There is also a long narrow one at the back ideal for knitting needles.
Underneath the drawer is a sort of bin that holds numerous boxes and in which I keep both knitting and sewing gadgets. Several of these are clear so I can see what each holds, although I have had this table so long I know what is in the various boxes.
I wouldn't take $1000 for this table. I doubt I paid $100 for it in the first place. My daughter covets it so, of course, she will inherit it.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

At JoAnn`s I found a round clear container about 3 1/2" wide with 6 separate compartments with individual lids that I keep all my st markers in. At my LYS I found a similar one only it has 2 separate sides & folds in half & keep my markers (many sizes) in there & they all go in a plastic pencil case I got at the dollar store, plus scissors, tape measure, highlighter tape, note pad, pencil etc. My ic needles are kept in their org case & I hang my cords on a hanging thing I sewed till I need one. All are portable when I go to my knit social.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

About 9 years ago, I bought an organizer for small tools and nails and such at Lowe's. It was a gift my husband, who never took it out of the plastic for two years. I've appropriated it, with his blessing. It's about 15" x 15" x 6" and has a series of small drawers made of semi-clear plastic. I've put all of my small knitting equipment, as well as buttons and snaps, into the drawers. My straight needles live in a cloth quilted folder that my mother made for me to hold choir music; when I stopped singing, it was good to find another use for it that keeps it in my life. My interchangeables and their tools and cables live in the nice box that the rosewoods came in; random circulars hang from the wire meshes at the front of my craft shelves, labeled with their sizes.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Pencil cases are brilliant for the small necessities! . All shapes , sizes and designs.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use zippered rectangle-shaped oil-cloth-type bags. They're very perfect for this use and also very "cute".


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Years ago I bought some hair curlers packed in zip up long thin tough plastic see through bags- perfect recycle. All the zip ups together are in a Reisenthel carrier, small size. My various sets of needles are either in their own cases or in a set of cases for double ended needles bought from Chiago. Et voilà the whole dammed lot is together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've managed to collect a lot of knitting paraphernalia. I keep needles for knitting in the round in zip-lock baggies, marked with size, filed in a square box from the dollar store. Deep clear plastic boxes hold miscellaneous items and an index card shows the contents through the box. I'm always on the look out for storage containers. I like round, empty, Quaker Oat Meal boxes, Altoid tins, along with cute Dollar Store containers. 

It's just another creative outlet. Have fun and share.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a set of drawers that are only about 5-6 inches wide and the top drawer is full of knitting needles. I use one of the small plastic bags that pillowcases come in to hold everything else, including my scissors, pen & pad, stitch holders, etc., which goes with my knitting projects. Inside that I have a spice jar which is 1-1/2 by 3-1/2 inches which holds all my small stitch markers, plastic needle end guards, sewing up needles, etc. I have sets of dpns in a zip lock bag which I carry in my project bag as they don't take up much room and come in handy.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Stitch markers, pins, baby pins, ruler, scissors,and needles. Plus lots more, I have a junk drawer next to me. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

For my really small items, like needles, stitch markers, etc., and things that I want to keep close by, I use transparent pill bottles (yes, I have that many bottles of all sizes, unfortunately) and keep them in a basket for easy access. I keep my needles and larger items in transparent storage boxes, so I can see what I want. Don't have one place to store all things together yet, but I am working on it. I like the drawer container idea, but have so little spare room.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I use a plastic lock-n-lock


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a zip lock sandwich bag that has all the little tools for the project or projects I'm currently working on in addition to a small scissors, tapestry needle and tape measure. It's so easy to zip up and throw in a bag with my knitting. When a project is finished I remove any special tools that were needed, like a cable needle or stitch markets and put them away. I work better if I'm organized. I keep my cables in a larger zip lock bag which lies flat in my knitting drawer.


----------



## Hilda2728 (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a foldable ottoman to keep my wool in,a laptop case for patterns and needles
and a small shoe box wich holds all my other bits and peices


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

It seems most of you have managed to organize your tools in an inventive way that works for you, but I don't think anyone mentioned a method that was made specifically to store them. I have been looking for decades for the perfect solution - a product that was made just to hold all of the knitting needles and crochet hooks and all the other gadgets necessary, but I'm still searching! I have seen a cloth that folds which can hold needles, but it usually comes with the needles in it already. I store my crochet hooks in a cup which I keep on my dresser in my bedroom and most recently I have been putting my straight knitting needles in a flower vase.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I use this pencil case:


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a plastic fishing tackle box that I got at Walmart. I keep the cables for my interchangeable sets with the needles they came in.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is what I did: I made a fabric" book" and in the spine I sewed in ziploc bags. Each bag is labeled for the size needle that is in it all are circulars by the way as well as bags for the small parts and cables by length. There is an outer pocket for a small ruler to check swatches too. It only took me about an hour to make it and I have had it for about a year now. Love it to pieces.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

My tool box is a small very bright orange one that I can spot a mile away! It's about six inches square and holds all the little bits needed for the project I'm working on. I misplace and loose a dozen things a day but never my little orange box.


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

I keep my markers in an empty Altoids tin.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

The drawers with the knitting needles is by my bed and holds my lamp. Dual purpose , but it is thin enough it doesn't take up much room and could be beside your chair. It would hold not only your knitting needles, but other knitting items as well. I just thought of something else I have found very handy and it takes up little room and is great for small items. A rotating spice rack which holds small jars for spices. I picked one up at a yard sale and also picked up a bunch of the jars at a different garage sale (the holder was missing some). Each jar holds something different, needles, sewing separate from the larger knitting sewing up ones, stitch markers in another, etc. Eventually I want to paint all the tops the same colour and glue an example if possible on the top, but not sure of that yet. It holds about 15 to 20 (I think, not at home at moment to look) jars. I crocheted a bag to hold my crochet hooks which rolls up and I tie to keep together. This is small enough to carry in my project bag. I also buy store brand coffee and the jars when empty have nice yellow tops and are great for crochet hooks, dpns and other larger items like my pompom rings. It would be nice to have a proper organizer made just for knitting and crocheting stuff, but it would probably be way too expensive for me.



Trekkiebigtime said:


> I have a set of drawers that are only about 5-6 inches wide and the top drawer is full of knitting needles. I use one of the small plastic bags that pillowcases come in to hold everything else, including my scissors, pen & pad, stitch holders, etc., which goes with my knitting projects. Inside that I have a spice jar which is 1-1/2 by 3-1/2 inches which holds all my small stitch markers, plastic needle end guards, sewing up needles, etc. I have sets of dpns in a zip lock bag which I carry in my project bag as they don't take up much room and come in handy.


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

I use travel bags/small bottles that I find in the luggage area of the discount stores. I use the clear zipper bags (various sizes) to store needles--one for straight, another for dpn, and one for circulars. I use the small refillable lotion bottles--one with stitch markers, another with tapestry needles. Cheap! I have a small (free) cosmetic bag that is my portable kit when traveling that will hold supplies for a particular project.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I keep all my little odds and ends in a plastic photo box. It is made to hold 4x6 photos, is large enough to hold my essentials but small enough to slip into my project bag. I got it at Michaels for around $1


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Clear plastic zippered "cosmetic case." When I'm leaving the house I can just grab it and put it in the bag with whatever project I'm taking with me. I keep it in one of the baskets in the "sofa table" next to my recliner. My area stays much neater since I (ie. DH) moved the table there.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

I made a needle holder from a tea towel I folded a pocket, sewed compartments and added ties. I can keep the different sizes together.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Some time ago I found stackable trays at WM. They are about 6" x 10" and are 4 trays high. Each tray is about 2" high and they lock into each other on the side and have a final lid with a handle. The best part is they are see-through. You can buy a couple of sets and stack them as high as you like. Since you can see what is in each tray you only need to unsnap that particular tray on the side and no more rummaging through a lot of other things. The price was very cheap. The best part is that it has a small footprint and I can tote it anywhere. First time in my life I am truly organized with my small stuff.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pinsandneedles said:


> I have a footstool that has a flip top lid so it can be used to store things. I use plastic containers with flip top lids from the Dollar store to keep all the tools in so everything is right at my feet and also room to put my project in at the end of the day or whenever for safe keeping from the pets.


I have the same thing,???? handy


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

A pile


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Very old crocks. I love them and have put them to good use.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Clear makeup bags that are inexpensive from Walmart is what I use. You can get them in various sizes. I have several and love them for keeping all those little tools and helpers in one spot.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Clear zipper makeup bag.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Zipped baggies for the cords - with a little card noting the length and size of the cable.

A stack of 3 plastic boxes (clips on the sides attach the bottom one to the middle one, the middle one to the top one and the lid to the top one - for measuring tape, needle gauge, box of pins for blocking, pencil, small notebook, (sewing)needle case, stitch markers, short (20cm) DPNs, etc.

Pringles tubes for straight needles: 5mm and thinner in one, 5 1/2mm and thicker in another one, long (40cm) DPNs in a third one (after husband ate all the Pringles!!!).


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

jlschulke said:


> I have a small clear plastic makeup bag, and I also have a clear plastic pencil holder with holes in the side to put in a ring binder. I think I got that at Dollar Tree.


I also use the clear make up bags and a larger one for carrying a project with me. I use mint tins for holding small items like stitch markers.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I use a plastic pencil case for my things i.e. Crochet hooks, pencil, blunt needles, stitch holders, measuring tape etc.
For my stitch markers I use a plastic case with several sections.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have several small clear plastic boxes, with all of my accessories. One has all mt extra cables, since I do keep those from my set in the case, one with stitch holder and markers, have a lot of accessories between those of mine and many that were moms. Have some organizing to do, just found a box of more that were moms.

the plastic boxes do come in many sizes, they have them in the $ stores.


Bubba24
that round one you posted is great, where did you find it


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a zippered CD holders, kind of like a small notebook, that I keep my cables in.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

My couch has built in storage in the arm rests so that's where all my do-dads go so they are within easy reach.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

klrober said:


> At JoAnn`s I found a round clear container about 3 1/2" wide with 6 separate compartments with individual lids that I keep all my st markers in. At my LYS I found a similar one only it has 2 separate sides & folds in half & keep my markers (many sizes) in there & they all go in a plastic pencil case I got at the dollar store, plus scissors, tape measure, highlighter tape, note pad, pencil etc. My ic needles are kept in their org case & I hang my cords on a hanging thing I sewed till I need one. All are portable when I go to my knit social.


Hose little round plastic boxes are for flies for fishing. I, too, use them for markers and purchase them cheaply at the outlet store from the company that makes them.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

I use a fishing worm bag I bought from Pro Bass shop. It has numerous zippered pouches and some pockets (inside and outside). It holds all my circular needles too! Sturdy. Nice size. Mine is two side. I wanted until they were on sale to purchase one.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...-Pages/product/37107/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Worm-Binders-Large/product/1206011118/


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

For years I used a fisherman's bait box for all the knitting and crocheting tools I needed for teaching, still have it. Could pick it up and take it everywhere and it was handy at home.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a lovely small chest with 3 regular drawers and one deep one. I keep my straight knitting needles in the bottom deep one along with circulars in gallon baggies. Markers, buttons, sissors and sewing/darning needles along with small balls of yarn for lifelines in the first drawer. Loose crochet hooks, cable holders and dpn's in the second drawer and sets of circulars in cases along with sets of crochet hooks in cases in the third drawer. No one goes into this chest except grandma. I also have a large crafting chest that looks like stacked books as a table between two chairs that holds craft supplies for me and for the grandkids. This holds beads, glues , glitter, colored rubber bands, small looms, leather lacings, elastics, metallic yarns craft paper, etc. Painting supplies and brushes are in yet another sideboard compartment.(I have 4 very crafty grandkids)


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I have several small clear plastic boxes, with all of my accessories. One has all mt extra cables, since I do keep those from my set in the case, one with stitch holder and markers, have a lot of accessories between those of mine and many that were moms. Have some organizing to do, just found a box of more that were moms.
> 
> the plastic boxes do come in many sizes, they have them in the $ stores.
> 
> ...


I got the round one in Walmart fishing department. They have othe small containers. I need to take a photo of where I keep my extra needles.
This case pictured is found at Walmart also. Price $9.99. Keep extra needles and cables in here.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Depends on which tools and what I have handy. I usually repurpose small jars and containers. I don't spend money on stuff like that when there is so much yarn to be had.????


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

I have 2 zippered bags from Bed Bath and Beyond that are for wet bathing suits...one for needles and crochet hooks one for stitch markers pins ruler etc....under $10 dollars each.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a small cosmetic bag with 4 small stitch holders, small plastic container with stitch counters, measuring tape, post-it note pad, pen, darning needles(2 sizes), 1 cable needle, 2 crochet hooks - this bag is my "portable" bag that goes with whatever WIP I take with me when I go somewhere I expect to sit a while. For my overall storage, I have a large plastic (cake like) box to keep all my needles (straight and interchangeables) in with pkg of needles/cables inside, in addition within this large take-along plastic box (it has handles on top that fold down, and snaps shut on each end) inside I have a large sandwich plastic box for all loose items, e.g. stitch holders, cable needles, yarn bobbins, etc., this keeps these items easily located and not flying all over the place within the container. I purchased the plastic container at WalMart - for cheap =)


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> I got the round one in Walmart fishing department. They have othe small containers. I need to take a photo of where I keep my extra needles.
> This case pictured is found at Walmart also. Price $9.99. Keep extra needles and cables in here.


Thanks
I will have a friend look when she goes there, I like that it has the small compartment, great for all of the little tip protectors and stitch markers.

I have several of the zip cases bought in the $ store, but never used them, I have a hard time zipping them up.

Lots of organizing and de-stashing to do.

thanks again


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Those tubular containers which crystal lite and other such drink mixes come in are perfect for my needs. Especially crochet hook and such stuff that length. My niece gave me a bunch of them and I love them.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

blog.a-common-thread.com/post/112518576973/diy-knitting-needle-binder-case-after-10-years-of#.V0w91XopBpV
I found this on pinterest. This is my goal! Right now I use dollar store binder pencil cases to hold project tools such as ruler/measuring tape, crochet hook, copy of pattern, scissors, pencil, other needles or stitch holders needed for the project and also a pill bottle for stitch markers, and sewing- up needles. I use large safety pins as holders for thumb stitches when I make mittens. 
Besides a Denise set of circulars, I have a multitude of tag- sale and inherited dps and circulars in various holders which I keep in an old picnic basket....and then there are UFOs! A mess!


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

I use Altoid tins, big and small ones for markers and other small items. I use a crystal light container for dp's, crochet hooks, scissors, and needles for sewing. This fits in the side pocket of my knitting bag. And they were free! My cables are in the pouch my interchangeable's came in.


----------



## knitty672 (Feb 10, 2015)

I keep my stitch markers, bobins, sewing needles, small things in a zippered cell phone case. needles in plastic container.


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a small cosmetic bag that I put them in. It has a zipper so nothing falls out.


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

BMFleming said:


> Those tubular containers which crystal lite and other such drink mixes come in are perfect for my needs. Especially crochet hook and such stuff that length. My niece gave me a bunch of them and I love them.


Me too!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have different cases for my interchangeable sets,I use a kids storage box got some tools. I also have a travel case from Knit Picks called knit on the go. It has sections for all the tools to be stored.


----------



## carolflana (May 9, 2016)

I keep my stitch markers in a frog container that I found in the baby section of the dollar store. 2 for $1. Appropriate for me since I occasionally have to frog my projects!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have one of those 7 drawer plastic storage stands all supplies in the smaller drawers and wips in larger drawers. I just bought 2 large containers for my yarn. That is still a work in progress.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

diamondbelle said:


> I have a zipper pencil case with a clear window on one side. It also has 3 holes that fit into a 3-ring binder.


I do, too. I have two different colored ones - one for notions and one for my crochet hooks.
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

I use an accordion file (plastic one that snaps shut), that way I can have each needle size in its own slot, one slot with zip lock baggie in it that I keep stitch holders etc in.


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

great ideas... here's another one.

a company named 'walker' makes a line of colorful mesh envelopes that i find indispensable. they come in a variety of sizes, styles and colors. i made up two identical packets for traveling projects since i take my knitting everywhere. they are a practical size -- i use the4 x 6 double-zip style. one of the things i like most is the flexibility. they will fit anywhere they can be found in solutions catalogs, however you can also go to the 'walker' site and feast your eyes... cheers.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Oi bought a 2part zippered case at HomecDepot in the tool dept. it works perfect.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention in my previous post here how I store my circulars. Over many years I have accumulated over 30. Some are looped around a gadget that hangs on the wall designed for Christmas cards.
I have cupboards in my utility room and I have a lot of circulars hanging through the handles. It is not a particularly efficient method as they are not arranged according to size. But I do keep a needle gauge with them so I can quickly find the right size.


----------



## sandy7777 (Dec 1, 2015)

I too have the one from dollar tree. It has a plastic front and canvas backing where the grommets are for the binder. It is big enough for my double point needles and accessories. It is very handy. At first many years ago I used the traveling toothbrush holder for my double points. I have a caddy with a lid for my single points. And I also made a rollup caddie with many pockets for my single points and one for my circs and cables. So simple to make your own instead of buying. I was a quilter so I had lots and lots of material...lol you can make a roll up using a place mat and strips of ribbon and or elastic. You can decorate an old fashion oats container for your single points. Just let your imagination run wild..or.. your can buy on line...but I would rather use that money for yarn...lol


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

Me too!



jlschulke said:


> I have a small clear plastic makeup bag, and I also have a clear plastic pencil holder with holes in the side to put in a ring binder. I think I got that at Dollar Tree.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Those clear plastic pocket pencil cases that have holes to be in a binder on one edge work for me for stitch counter, yardage counter, protector ends, cable needles, etc. Next to my craft chair, I have a binder with them along with "Knit One/Crochet Too" Needle Pockets for my DPNs and "Annie's" Circular Knitting Needles Organizer pockets for the circulars. The crochet hooks fit in these as well and are thereby matched up by size. Both types of pockets have boxes where you can check the sizes and the circular pockets also have a place to mark the length. When I remove a set, I insert a piece of paper with a note as to which project they are currently in. Since I rarely use the longer straight knitting needles anymore, I have everything I need in one place and since all the pockets are clear, can see everything easily.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I use a cosmetics bag for the incidentals, and tins without the lids for my needles. Works for me.


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

I use altoids tins for markers and such. i also have a small three drawer chest for assorted stuff. ziplock bags for circulars.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I use the clear plastic zipper bags that curtain valances and pillow slips come in. They are a good size and I don't worry when they wear out. One holds the dpn's and another the circulars and a third contains the rarely used straight needles. All go in my large knitting basket that sits near my chair.I also have a small plastic box with a latch lid by Stearlite (?sp) that keeps the duplicates handy but not mixed in with the things I use most often.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I stumbled across the most wonderful teak table about 30 years ago. It is about the size of an end table and resides beside my arm chair. It has a drawer across the top with 10 small compartments and one larger one. There is also a long narrow one at the back ideal for knitting needles.
> Underneath the drawer is a sort of bin that holds numerous boxes and in which I keep both knitting and sewing gadgets. Several of these are clear so I can see what each holds, although I have had this table so long I know what is in the various boxes.
> I wouldn't take $1000 for this table. I doubt I paid $100 for it in the first place. My daughter covets it so, of course, she will inherit it.


Wow--that sounds perfect!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The Dollar Store has all sizes of plastic containers. Starting in the kitchen aisle, you can find some interesting items for holding all kinds of buttons, needles, yarns, etc. The housewares and garden areas are also fun areas to browse. Maybe you can re-purpose something you already have on hand. My needles are in a shoe box for now, on their way to a plastic drawer that is a free standing 3-drawer unit.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I use small recycled plastic spice jars and they all fit in a small tray in my drawer next to "knitting spot seat." On the top of each jar I glue one of whatever is in the jar, such as a stitch marker.

I need to find a better way to keep my small scissors so they won't fall to the floor. I did buy myself a Clover yarn-cutter to wear around my neck, but it is not as quick to use as the small scissors I inherited from my grandmother. The Clover device would be good for plane-travel. Does anyone have an idea for keeping my small scissors handy and safe?


----------



## lindaree (Aug 30, 2011)

I use ice cube trays for the small items like stitch markers, point protectors, small row counters and the buttons that I use on the hats I knit. 

God Bless America????


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi Shelly, I just have too much stuff,posting two picture's.


----------



## bostondonna (May 6, 2015)

One of those caboodles cases that were popular for makeup years ago. Bright and colorful with lift up trays to see stuff in sections. Needles go in the bottom. You can find them in thrift shops.


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

A toolbox with the smaller clear plastic boxes that slide into the lid for things like stitch holders and place markers.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> I found a wonderful 5 drawer chest at a discount store. I had to assemble it (with help from my son]. IT is quite small and solid wood. I put an organizer in the top drawer for all the little things. 2nd drawer for dpns. 3rd for Addis and convertibles. And so on.
> I love it


This is such a great idea and well worth repeating twice (tee hee). I have two plastic chests for my sewing things but haven't yet gotten one for my knitting but an actual piece of furniture would be better so that you can have it out in your living spaces without looking like a crafty mess.

I'm on a garage sale budget and just this past week I found a beautiful hand carved floral wood hinged box that is perfect for keeping my crochet hooks which I use all the time for dropped stitches, sewing up seams, etc., and it looks great sitting out--$1.00!


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

My Avatar shows my tool collection. Since this pic I have added a small ring for stitch markers. It rests beside my Lazy-Boy when home and around my neck when traveling. 
It has a pen, stitch counter, needle checker, scissors, ruler, and a Clover Chibi which holds a small crochet hook, sew up needle, small safety pins and my interchangeable needle tightenner.


----------



## joyfulstitch (Sep 26, 2011)

The round holder can be found at Joann. I too use them for stitch markers. I love the idea that you can open one section at a time. All the other sections remain contained.


----------



## patty9 (May 30, 2016)

I use the see through bottles that my generic medications have come in. A good way to recycle.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a medium size mesh bag, the zipper pull says "Once upon a Rose". It folds in half with a velcro closure. when open each side has a zipper closure. I have my knitters pride key on the zipper pull along with a couple of stitch markers. This little bag has everything I need.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Small tools that I want on hand are kept in a hard plastic pencil box. Works very well for me.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

My dentist gives me a zip-bag made of heavy plastic (with a toothbrush, toothpaste, etc.). I keep those for my tools. Eventually, they break down but I just replace the broken one with the newer one when I next have my teeth cleaned.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

These are all such great suggestions! I love them. I really like the pencil bag or ziplock type bags. I have a plastic box that is fine for at home, but we travel a lot, and in the car seems like I open it to look for something and we hit a bump and everything spills! 

Going to go shopping and look for some of these items. 

Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions!!


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

I use a pencil box, and also the zippered plastic bag a set of colored socks came in years ago. I also have a small wooden box I picked up at a garage sale which sits on my dresser and holds my crochet hooks. I call it "the hook locker." My collection of Knooks are kept in their own pencil box.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> Some time ago I found stackable trays at WM. They are about 6" x 10" and are 4 trays high. Each tray is about 2" high and they lock into each other on the side and have a final lid with a handle. The best part is they are see-through. You can buy a couple of sets and stack them as high as you like. Since you can see what is in each tray you only need to unsnap that particular tray on the side and no more rummaging through a lot of other things. The price was very cheap. The best part is that it has a small footprint and I can tote it anywhere. First time in my life I am truly organized with my small stuff.


UK KP-ers,these are available on occasion from Aldi stores here.I keep the "reserve" stash of DMC embroidery threads in them,they are just the length of the skeins.Lindseymary


----------



## bjtutt (Jan 16, 2014)

I keep all my "little" knitting stuff in old perscription bottles. Now they have some really big ones and they are easy to store plus clear plastic. (I take the name stuff off!)


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

For my tools that I use when knitting, I bought a sewing box from JoAnn's with a half price coupon. My circular needle cords I keep in plastic folders in a binder. I label each one so I can grab what I need quickly...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

CindysKnitN said:


> I use a fishing worm bag I bought from Pro Bass shop. It has numerous zippered pouches and some pockets (inside and outside). It holds all my circular needles too! Sturdy. Nice size. Mine is two side. I wanted until they were on sale to purchase one.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...-Pages/product/37107/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Worm-Binders-Large/product/1206011118/


Good idea! :sm24:


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Taborhills,if you thread a length of baby ribbon through your scissor handles,I added a small handmade pincushion to the ribbon,you will find that they cease to "walk out to the garage"!!!Also,the scissors might hide down the side of the cushion,but the ribbon never does,the ribbon refuses to hide in your workbag either :sm09: Lindseymary


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

a few years ago I found a plastic (see thru) zipper bag -= love it. You can see what u need thru it. I found it in a knitting shop. Good luck. Rosemarie


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

Cosmetic bag.


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a zipper topped rectangular bank deposit bag that I used to take to the bank, it is the perfect size for crochet hooks, two needle sizers and scissors and cabled stitch holders and the cable needles I use which are like a boomerang. I use another smaller make up case with zip top for my blunt point needles for sewing seams and my stitch markers and anything else that's small. I use a large safety pin that is like a stitch holder to store my plastic stitch markers tons of them fit on one safety pin. Its perfect as it hold three or four sizes of rings. I use the small plastic bags that I get from Jill for the stitch markers I love so much, each size and color in its own bag. I don't have circular needles that separate, but the bank bag would do for that, I have a notebook with dividers that are labeled 1 to 12, I use bull dog clips at the top of each page, and put my circular needles on the bulldog clip for the size that the needle is, and on 11 I put my 10 1/2, and on the 12 I put the 13 and 15 needles. It is handy... I can put 4 or more of each size with the different lengths on one clip, its easy to put them back and find. Gail


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I keep my mine in a wooden cigar box.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

I keep my needles in a plastic coffee can, they spread out and are so easy to sort through. the rest of my stuff goes in an ottoman next to my chair so it's always there when I need it.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

This has been the best discussion; so, thank you, Shellydee (hope I got that correct) for asking the question. I had a comment earlier, but have since gotten some really good additional ideas here. I, too, have a "grab and take with me bag" for doctors visits, etc. I am a firm believer that if one is good to have, then two or three is better! Keep those ideas coming. Love them.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I keep my stitch markers and darning needles in an Altoid tin. Straight needles I keep in a tall cup. Still working on a diy method to keep cables. I know you can buy them.


----------



## pf_flyer (Dec 20, 2015)

My mother made herself and me zippered bags for our needles out of felt. I now use them both and they are well over 50 years old. My crochet hooks are in a 'sales case' for ball point pens and for my embroidery thread i use pages for photo slides in a 3 ring binder.


----------



## pf_flyer (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi...forgot to mention that all the small tools , markers , darning needles etc I keep in a clear eyeglass case .


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is my greatest find. I found it at Tuesday Morning, although I got it a couple of years ago and have never seen it there again. It is a fabric case which has a handle, zips shut, and has five zippered 'pages'. I keep all my little tools here, unless they are in a pouch ready to be portable for a specific project. I thoroughly examined it, looking for a manufacturer's name. But all I found was 'Made in China."


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I store all of my doo dads in a large clear heavy duty Vera Bradley cosmetic bag. My crochet hooks in the case they came in , and my dpns in tubes. I made wrap around cases for my circulars and keep them individually in their bags they came in. I have Chicksa bags for my projects on the go. We travel a lot , so I like my "things" to be portable.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

colleenmay said:


> Here is my greatest find. I found it at Tuesday Morning, although I got it a couple of years ago and have never seen it there again. It is a fabric case which has a handle, zips shut, and has five zippered 'pages'. I keep all my little tools here, unless they are in a pouch ready to be portable for a specific project. I thoroughly examined it, looking for a manufacturer's name. But all I found was 'Made in China."


 :sm24:


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

This is what I use and I have also had pencil boxes . This is a Dewalt tool box from Home Depot . Sorry for repeats ...computer illiterate here.


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

I use this Dewalt Tool Box, from Home Depot ...$4.98 I also have pencil box and metal cookie boxes. Take you pick.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I could never quickly locate my one "knitting kit," so I gathered 6 eyeglass cases, & some "official" mini knitting cases; filled each with some markers, a cable needle, small scissors, tapestry needle, point protectors, and a shortened aluminum crochet hook. This way, I can just grab the first one I find & rush out the door - and have everything I need.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Love your solution!!



gr8knitwit2 said:


> I use this pencil case:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

My scissors is attached to a ribbon around my neck--always handy.


MrsB said:


> The Dollar Store has all sizes of plastic containers. Starting in the kitchen aisle, you can find some interesting items for holding all kinds of buttons, needles, yarns, etc. The housewares and garden areas are also fun areas to browse. Maybe you can re-purpose something you already have on hand. My needles are in a shoe box for now, on their way to a plastic drawer that is a free standing 3-drawer unit.


----------



## barbtee (Dec 24, 2015)

I have the bestest tool ever, ever, ever for knitters and crocheters. It is called The Knit Kit. Google it at theknitkit. Not cheap, mind you, but if the last 20 years of knitting is any criteria, well worth the money. Mine was a gift from a dear friend, so is doubly precious. The cheapest price I could find on line currently is $28.50 + s/h.

The front side has a 5’ measuring tape, a row counter, a crochet hook, and a thread cutter. The back side has a small compartment that holds a pair of folding scissors, needle tips, stitch markers and I have added tapestry needles. On the new models the lid to this compartment has a needle gauge. All in a handy little case measuring 5” x 3-1/2”. What’s not to like? And all of it is TSA compliant!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Love your solution!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I make small 9x7 zippered cases with clear fronts. They each have all supplies for a knitting project. I have others for embroidery crocheting etc. I just grab a case that suits the need, a project & I'm off. Most of my needles are in cases and in a ceramic waste basket. Seems all the cases are labeled; straight, circular or dbl pointed etc. it is easy to find the size needle I prefer. I have several sets of dbl pt each size as I like to make TAT socks or mittens sometimes w/o using magic loop. It soon becomes just like the yarn; never say "No" when someone offers you something (they are probably making room in their own house) and then try to find room to store it until you can use it. It can be a vicious cycle. LOL


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Zip lock freezer bags are a tad heavier than the storage ones.
I have purchased many items over the 6 decades I have been knitting, but these take up the least room and the items stay put, unlike if loose in drawers,etc.
I purchased a 5 drawer filing cabinet for my daughter's homeschooling records and my essential documents.
One drawer holds file folders that hang.
For each hanging file, I have tabs numbered from 0 to 20.
Each has circulars and double points in their own zip lock bags. 
Each length in its own bag also, so if I am knitting a sweater, I retrieve, say, a 16" #6 circular for ribbing on sleeves, a 24" #6 circular for body ribbing, a 24" #8 circular for the sweater body, and dps for finishing the neck.
I have yet to find interchangeables that do not come apart; even the pricey Signature Arts, so have kept all the circulars I have gathered through the years.
In the front of the hanging folders, I keep one for cable needles, bags of stitch markers, stitch holders, tape measures, bags of sissors.
Yep, that was bags of sissors.
I try to remember to return everything at the end of each project.
Sometimes I have to use my handy-dandy needle size measurement thingy and redo a zip lock or 2 but this method makes it easy to gather all I need for a project and drop everything into my knitting backpack or tote.
It also enables me to start many projects, but don't get me started....pun intended.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

colleenmay said:


> Here is my greatest find. I found it at Tuesday Morning, although I got it a couple of years ago and have never seen it there again. It is a fabric case which has a handle, zips shut, and has five zippered 'pages'. I keep all my little tools here, unless they are in a pouch ready to be portable for a specific project. I thoroughly examined it, looking for a manufacturer's name. But all I found was 'Made in China."


Would love to find something like this!


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Have several little boxes with compartments (some longer than others) and hinged lid for small scissors, markers, cable needles, etc. Some are small enough that I can keep them in my knitting bags with current WIPs. Have a few tool boxes for knitting and crochet needles. Have a large upright tool chest on wheels that I have for embroidery threads and sewing/embroidery needles, and thimbles and buttons, etc.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

barbtee said:


> I have the bestest tool ever, ever, ever for knitters and crocheters. It is called The Knit Kit. Google it at theknitkit. Not cheap, mind you, but if the last 20 years of knitting is any criteria, well worth the money. Mine was a gift from a dear friend, so is doubly precious. The cheapest price I could find on line currently is $28.50 + s/h.
> 
> The front side has a 5' measuring tape, a row counter, a crochet hook, and a thread cutter. The back side has a small compartment that holds a pair of folding scissors, needle tips, stitch markers and I have added tapestry needles. On the new models the lid to this compartment has a needle gauge. All in a handy little case measuring 5" x 3-1/2". What's not to like? And all of it is TSA compliant!


That is a great idea. Will save my pennies up for that!


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I use this pencil case:


Will keep an eye out for something like this!


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I got the round one in Walmart fishing department. They have othe small containers. I need to take a photo of where I keep my extra needles.
> This case pictured is found at Walmart also. Price $9.99. Keep extra needles and cables in here.


This is a good solution.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

So many wonderful ideas! I am loving this. I think I would like to find something with clear bags that zip inside something for traveling. For at home, many great ideas too. I will be watching for things that will work. Love all the comments and ideas you have. Thank you for sharing what works for you. It has given me lots of ideas.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

For small items I use a plastic, zip lock bag I got from the dentist's office - it usually contains a new toothbrush, dental floss, etc. My straight needles are in a pringles container.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I made this a while ago and it is still going strong. When I am knitting on the go I drop into a small zippered pouch. I have added a lot to it since this picture was taken. It hangs from my lamp usually.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a plastic box that originally was filled with q-tips, but it now holds everything but needles and cables, which are in their own case. I use empty prescription bottles, one for stitch markers, one for tapestry and other needles, and other tools are just loose in the box.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

My straight needles are in a deep metal vase-style container I found at Michaels. My DPNs and stitch holders are in smaller vases. My stitch markers, row counter, etc., are in a small apothacary jar. My circular needles are draped through binder clamps and hung from wall hooks.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Shellydee said:


> I am wondering what people do with all the little knitting accessories, i.e., stitch markers, stitch holders, etc.? I am trying to find something to keep everything together, but that I can see what I have. Also, something to keep my cables for my interchangeable needles in. I have the case the needles come in, but would like a better way to have the cables than just in with the needles.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I got this little tote bag from an ad on Facebook- it was free plus $5.s/h. I just ordered 2 more!

The cat was not included!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have an old bank deposit bag looks like a zippered pencil case. This bag used to belong to my dad who would take receipts/money to bank for deposits. It hold a special meaning for me just like my knitting/crocheting tools do and it is handy as it is large. I have an old vase that I put my straight needles in; a tin box to hold my crochet hooks; usually leave circulars in plastic case they came in - these are in or on an old dresser that I bought at a second hand store; also has two drawers full of yarn. I had the dresser striped of its blue paint and had a stain put on it. Love the old thing - I think it was around $15.00 when I bought it over 20 years ago.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I use these clear containers. They have separate compartments that screw apart. I hold all size markers, end caps, etc in them then place in a zippered pouch so all of my tools are in one place. I can then move this pouch from project bag to project bag so I will always have everything with me.

http://www.michaels.com/bead-landing-clear-stackable-bead-storage-2in/10035496.html#start=69

I got mine at Walmart for $1 each.


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

I keep everything in my "hope chest" -the little accessories in old checkbook boxes, the needles in felt rolls, or quilted ones large for long needles and shorter for dp's. I think a clear plastic cosmetic case would work if you want to see readily what is inside. The only thing I have trouble with is that the lock sticks on the cedar chest and I have to get my husband to stop watching TV so he can open it for me when I am inspired to start a project!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I found a little notion case at a knitting show. Keeps everything tidy. I think they sell them at Patternworks.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

For my markers and crochet hooks, etc... I have a small zippered case that the dentist gave gs (it had toothbrush, and toothpaste sample in it). For circs, I have the clear zippered pencil cases from Walmart clearance (50¢ each). For 8 inch dp's, I have a plastic pencil box (they are still in their original packs, also).


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Pencil box


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I got this little tote bag from an ad on Facebook- it was free plus $5.s/h. I just ordered 2 more!
> 
> The cat was not included!!!


 I use a bag like that in my purse.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm a huge lover of little organizational tools.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

For my "travel" tools, I use a clear plastic container that Crystal Light lemonade packets came in. It holds a small pair of scissors, measuring tape, stitch markers, darning needles, rubbers stops (to put on needle ends when not knitting) and various other small items. It is easy to stick into my WIP bag and doesn't take up too much room (and it was free).


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I use a transparent plastic container (about the size of 2 plastic shoe boxes) to keep all my knitting and crochet needles, hooks and other paraphernalia stored. The small items are in separate see-through containers/pouches in that container. There are a goodly number of duplicates, since I inherited from both my mother & sister--especially crochet hooks! That container is just barely big enough!


----------



## Buck-I (Oct 20, 2014)

I keep my knitting, crochet tools and accessories in a bag I purchased at Joann Fabrics. It has an open inside pocket and folds shut. With it came two accessory and needle holders which attach to the metal frame and will hang inside or outside. If I wish to store them, they detach and roll or fold for storage. I usually have them hanging on the outside. In one panel are my straight knitting needles and larger double pointed needles. I also keep a crochet hook in one of the shorter pockets for quick access in the event I dropped a stitch. The other panel has 3 horizontal zippered pockets. In one, I keep my stitch markers, gauge ruler, small scissors and darning needles. The second contains my double pointed needles up to US size 9. The third has my stitch holders, cable needles and whatever else I have which is small enough to fit. 

Inside, I keep my circular needles, cased crochet hooks (Boye set in their case and Susan Bates in a case I made last month as I just recently purchased them), patterns, notes, and some yarn and smaller projects. I also have a couple small jars to hold some odds and ends related to the Boye interchangeable set as I only have a small number of them. My Takumi/Clover and Deborah Norville I store inside in their containers. 

My wife keeps her stuff in a Craftsman Tool Box with 2 lift out trays. She prefers crocheting over knitting so most of her tools are used to crochet projects.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I got a little "toolbox"--a metal box made to hold a gift card from Lowe's. I keep a pair of folding scissors, a tape measure, a cable needle, stitch fixer, stitch markers, and blunt needles. It fits well in my purse when I am traveling.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I inherited my mothers knitting needles which she stored in a Glenfiddich Whiskey cardboard box so I added mine to it and because it's long it holds the needles very well. PS no I don't drink whiskey! In case you're wondering.


----------



## ckcampers (Aug 3, 2014)

I keep my darning needles, markers, safety pins etc. in an old prescription bottles. I have 2 of them and it works out great. The rest go into ziploc bags and into a tote bag that I keep near my chair.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

For very small items like markers, I use a clear plastic pill case. Different slots for different sizes and can see which one to open from the top.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

I keep my knitting needles in a round cardboard wine gift holder. My crochet hooks are in a separate zip up pouch, together with my embroidery needles, stitch holders and knitting needle gauge. This is all kept close at hand where I sit and work.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

jlschulke said:


> I have a small clear plastic makeup bag, and I also have a clear plastic pencil holder with holes in the side to put in a ring binder. I think I got that at Dollar Tree.


I use a clear make up bag too . I keep patterns in a file folder. I made a needle holder for my straight pins ( I don't use circs) sl


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

More great ideas! Love all these ideas!


----------



## joanieb (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a clear plastic tackle box slightly larger than a shoe box. The top rack has narrow dividers for stitch markers an other smaller items and the bottom is large enough for alot of larger items. I think it is great, you can always see everything inside.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Little tins and those cosmetics bags that are a gift with purchase.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

My Knit Picks circular interchangeables came in a great clear plastic zippered bag with pockets on the inside, and now I use that for pretty much everything except the yarn. I've also used a plastic zippered bag that pillow cases came in. (I use the zippered plastic bags that sheets and blankets come in for the yarn.)

(I guess you've got plenty of ideas here!)

Kate


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I keep my straights in the top drawer of the buffet........long, deep, and shallow.
My circulars are in a stationery box that has tabbed inserts (like a recipe box, only bigger) - also in the buffet - center drawer. I marked the tabs with needle sizes and store the packaged circulars behind each tab.

I have 6 mini kits that I can grab at any time as I go out the door - scissors, crochet hook, markers, tapestry needle, etc. - some are eyeglass cases, some are official knitters' snap shut cases.

By my chair, I just ordered from eBay a vintage wooden jewelry box with drawers....will park it on my table, and use the "earring box spaces" for markers, point protectors, etc.; drawers for needles in use or pattern sheets; pencils; tapestry needles, tape, etc., etc.


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

I use makeup bag


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I have enjoyed reading this thread as I am always looking for inspiration towards a better way to keep my knitting tools organized and easy to grab on the go. My current favorite is a purse organizer from The Plaid Purse. It has multiple pockets inside and out to hold my essential knitting tools, stitch marker case, circular needle case, and small projects. The organizer has handles so that it lifts easily in and out of larger tote bags. Sometimes the best organizers are those items that we already have and we just need to see them re-purposed!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

colleenmay said:


> Here is my greatest find. I found it at Tuesday Morning, although I got it a couple of years ago and have never seen it there again. It is a fabric case which has a handle, zips shut, and has five zippered 'pages'. I keep all my little tools here, unless they are in a pouch ready to be portable for a specific project. I thoroughly examined it, looking for a manufacturer's name. But all I found was 'Made in China."


This is perfect!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I have lots of Denise Interchangeables. So I bought their organizer that works really well. I also have a couple of clear plastic bags and containers. I have a little organizer that I quickly made to hold my scissors, measuring tapes, odds and ends etc.

Oh, and I use those cool hooks from 3-m that stick to the walls to hold all my little cases so they don't take space in drawers. I can just pull things off the hooks as needed.


----------



## redbeatle (Jul 22, 2015)

My husband travels overseas a lot and has lots of 'toilet bags' so I use a couple of those for all my bits and bobs. My straight knitting needles go into a long plastic container that I go from Spotlight. All are great for travelling too.


----------



## redbeatle (Jul 22, 2015)

My husband travels overseas a lot and has lots of 'toilet bags' so I use a couple of those for all my bits and bobs. My straight knitting needles go into a long plastic container that I go from Spotlight. All are great for travelling too.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

I found some small clear plastic boxes with snap on lids at Big Lots and picked up a few. They hold stitch holders and needle caps. I store yarn projects in clear plastic shoe boxes from the dollar store.


----------



## kc fornow (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, From Va.
I found some small fishing bait boxes in Walmart, for my supply which were $5.00 These boxes fit the smaller needles.
For my large and very large needles, I use a shipping box (priority mail about 12 x 14) from 
the Post Office. These boxes are free.
I separate the sizes in the boxes by putting them in an appropriate size plastic bag from the kitchen. I also slip
a paper listing all the sizes on it, into the bag.
That way, I don't have to search through all the needles for a particular size.
This info also tells me if I need a certain size. My supply of needles is very large, since I have all my mother's
needles from 1930. 
Good luck with your organizing,
Glad I could give a hint.
Emily in Va


----------



## Lanagay (Apr 15, 2014)

I made a cloth holder out of sturdy material. It has a stitched slot for each regular needle and size, and can be rolled up and tied with sewn on ties.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a Sterlite little box I keep in my bag that holds my stitch markers, a tiny box that holds my gripper for when I change needles, keys that tighten my needle tips, tape measure, scissors, etc.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I found a little notion case at a knitting show. Keeps everything tidy. I think they sell them at Patternworks.


This is called The Perfect Notions case, I have several and love them. Great to gift to knitting friends.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I use Perfect Notion Cases. You can see one here: http://www.patternworks.com/the-perfect-notion-case. I just found non-colored cases (identical to the one in the picture) at The Container Store for $2.00. I load up several containers with different kinds of stitch markers, needles for weaving in ends and a small crochet hook for fixing mistakes. I label them according to the needle size of the stitch markers (small ones for socks, larger ones for bigger needles.) When I am heading out the door with a project, I grab the case that has the correct size stitch markers and I have everything I need. My knitting bag has scissors, a small sewing ruler, and a few other things that don't fit in the notion case. This seems to work well for me.


----------



## Shellydee (Mar 30, 2016)

So for anyone who is interested, this is what I came up with after reading everyone's suggestions. I bought a quilted placemat, took the binding off the part I didn't use to put on the raw edge and make the part to go around the button. I got some ziplock bags, snack size and sandwhich size and cut the placemat to fit them. The snack size I found are different from what I've seen before. They are as tall as the sandwhich size but half as wide. They go the opposite direction of others I've bought and work great for this. I laid them on top of my placemat and overlapped them some and zig-zagged over them with the sewing machine and then put a piece of the binding ontop and sewed around it. Now I have a bag for my cables for the interchangeable needles and larger things on one side and all my needles, stitch markers, stitchholders, crochet hook, etc on the other side in the small bags. Now, especially, when traveling, I don't open my box and have everything spill out because we hit a bump or something. It is working out really great so far. 

Just thought I would share what I ended up with.


----------



## Cleeinla (Sep 15, 2014)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Xx


Shellydee said:


> So for anyone who is interested, this is what I came up with after reading everyone's suggestions. I bought a quilted placemat, took the binding off the part I didn't use to put on the raw edge and make the part to go around the button. I got some ziplock bags, snack size and sandwhich size and cut the placemat to fit them. The snack size I found are different from what I've seen before. They are as tall as the sandwhich size but half as wide. They go the opposite direction of others I've bought and work great for this. I laid them on top of my placemat and overlapped them some and zig-zagged over them with the sewing machine and then put a piece of the binding ontop and sewed around it. Now I have a bag for my cables for the interchangeable needles and larger things on one side and all my needles, stitch markers, stitchholders, crochet hook, etc on the other side in the small bags. Now, especially, when traveling, I don't open my box and have everything spill out because we hit a bump or something. It is working out really great so far.
> 
> Just thought I would share what I ended up with.


What a great idea


----------



## jacquij (Jan 30, 2014)

So clever, and pretty too!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I knitted a long rectangular strip that I hang from the back of a closet door and I insert all my circular needles in that. The straight knitting needles and crochet hooks are kept in decorative jars and containers. All my knitting notions (like cable needles and stitch markers) are kept in a cigar box that is clearly labeled "knitting notions."


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I also use a pencil box that snaps shut. I actually have three of them full of knitting supplies. I love them.


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

I bought an inexpensive tool box- lots of compartments for the little things and a bigger space underneath the top tray for circular needles and bigger items. I found the perfect tool box on Amazon for $10.99.


----------

